# Yongnuo flash and trigger, would this work?



## ulrichsd (Apr 6, 2011)

There are a bunch of different yongnuo speedlights out there, so its a bit confusing.  But would this system work?

YN 460II
Amazon.com: YONGNUO Flash Speedlite YN-460II for Nikon Canon Pentax: Camera & Photo
AND  YN RF602 wireless control
Amazon.com: Yongnuo New 2.4GHz Wireless Remote Control RF-602 N3 for for NIKON D90 / D5000: Electronics

OR 
YN 460II and
Triggger Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes Other products by cowboystudio: Camera & Photo
Receiver Amazon.com: Cowboystudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Receiver for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes Other products: Camera & Photo

Dumb question, but if I get two speedlights, I need two receivers but just one trigger?

Is there are a different Yongnuo speedlight you'd recommend?

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## FattyMcJ (Apr 6, 2011)

The CowboyStudio trigger/receivers will work with ANY brand flash.  I have them, and they work perfectly.  A bit on the lower quality side, but for the price, you can't expect Pocket Wizards.  They're reliable and "just work".  That's all I need.

And yes, you need 1 receiver for each speedlight. But only 1 transmitter per camera body.


----------



## ulrichsd (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!  Sounds like a nice (aka cheap) beginner setup.


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2011)

Where could you possibly put a second transmitter? But it's a good idea to have a spare.

I use a spare transmitter to fire each light individually when I meter the scene with my flash meter. If the transmitter is a 4 channel unit you can set each of 4 lights to it's own channel for setup, then set them all to the same channel for making the photo.

I use a radio trigger set that lets me put 2 lights on each receiver. That allows me to double the light at each position, but I mainly use it so I can use those 2 lights on a lower power setting that x2 equals just one light, so I can get wicked fast recycle times.

ISHOOT, PT-04 C Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger, with 3 receivers.


----------



## ulrichsd (Apr 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> Where could you possibly put a second transmitter? But it's a good idea to have a spare.


 
I wasn't sure if transmitters were specific to each receiver and you maybe have to daisy-chain them...  this will be my first attempt at this so its better to ask dumb questions now, than after I buy stuff. 

Thanks for the link, the double hot-shoe is very cool!


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 7, 2011)

You can also use 1 reciever and put the other flash in slave mode.  Although the brighter the ambient the less reliable that is, plus you need line of sight.  And at the cost of the receivers i'd just pick up 2.  But its an option.


----------



## ulrichsd (Apr 7, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> You can also use 1 reciever and put the other flash in slave mode. Although the brighter the ambient the less reliable that is, plus you need line of sight. And at the cost of the receivers i'd just pick up 2. But its an option.



Thanks, I'm thinking of just getting two YN-460II and the cowboy studio 2 reciever kit. And some gels. For $130 it seems like a cheap way to get into lighting.


----------

